# Ramp Rant



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

If you have someone meet you at the ramp, please have them park their car in the correct parking spot, and not next to your boat trailer. It seems every time I'm trying to park my trailer, there are vehicles with no trailer taking up the spaces designated for trailers! Done Ranting... Thank you, I feel a little better.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the Reminder.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm with ya on this, but cars are aloud to park their. I checked with the Ranger at Hoover and he told me any car can park in those spots. Again I'm with ya on this one!


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

it's called first come first served.... the american way..


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

hooch amen bro!!!
but be careful on your ramp rants...you might get a drity look from some people here


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If there's anything more entertaining than a Saturday at the boat ramp, I dunno what it is.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> If there's anything more entertaining than a Saturday at the boat ramp, I dunno what it is.


How about a SUNDAY at the Alum boat ramp. Just as the tourney boys are coming out and the Escalades' and Lexu's are jacking their 30 footers accross 4 lanes.


----------



## sashimigrade (Jun 25, 2011)

Just for ranting, I'm gonna park in one of those spots on Sunday morning, use extra room unloading my kayak from the roof, then take up all the space on the boat ramp fiddling with my kayak for like 30 minutes.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

bassin mickey said:


> How about a SUNDAY at the Alum boat ramp. Just as the tourney boys are coming out and the Escalades' and Lexu's are jacking their 30 footers accross 4 lanes.


The only thing better is the FIRST Sunday of the year at ANY boat ramp!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hooch i agree, when i bank fish buckeye i park in places for cars. This spring i found a good crappie and gill bite very close to the ramps,and had a blast all day watching people load and unload. All while catching good fish!
Bobby


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll park where I want to park.....

I don't see anything saying I can't park there because I drive a car.....


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Perchy101 said:


> I'll park where I want to park.....
> 
> I don't see anything saying I can't park there because I drive a car.....


Yup me too,if you want that spot then you outta get there before I do. The times I do fish the MBR area of CJ Brown I park the closest I possibly can to the spot I'm gonna fish because I don't want to have to lug all my crap farther than I have to. You (original OP) or anyone else has no idea that I just unloaded my yak at the ramp and after paddling around for a few hours I don't feel like "walking a mile" to get to my truck all because I don't have a precious trailer attached to it.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

if it's not marked then fair game for anyone...but I thought there are some ramp areas where those spots are specifically marked 'trailer parking only' and perhaps that's the scenario the OP is referring to...? I could have sworn I've seen that at one of the Alum ramp areas.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Courtesy at our ramps is as rare as a limit of saugeyes from hoover. The difference today is so many people accept rude behavior as the norm.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Great Sportsmanship Guys (sarcasm). The OP is only stating that the longer spots are supposed to be for the longer lengths of Vehicles with attached Trailers. The Lots are designed and marked for a reason. It's about Traffic Flow. This "Hurrah for me - and screw you" attitude is one of the reasons why this World is so messed up.


----------



## sashimigrade (Jun 25, 2011)

If I didn't have a trailer, I wouldn't take up one of those spots unless I absolutely had to. I have a cart for my kayak so I'm not worried about walking an extra hundred feet or so.

For guys that hand carry a kayak that weighs >45 lbs, I can see how being closer is a must. You'd be surprised how quickly it tires you, especially if you've been paddling for hours.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

"Its all about me" attitude is what is wrong with this world. People are getting lazier and more selfish by the minute.

Is it legal? yes! Is it right? NO!

Courtesy is a thing of the past gentlemen(I use that word lightly)


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

sashimigrade said:


> For guys that hand carry a kayak that weighs >45 lbs, I can see how being closer is a must. You'd be surprised how quickly it tires you, especially if you've been paddling for hours.


That's why I park as close as possible at CJs' MBR. I usually don't take my yak out there when it's busy anyways so I don't believe I'm being rude by taking one of those spots when there's only 2 other vehicles in the lot. If it's busy then I stick to bank fishing.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Bassnpro1 said:


> "Its all about me" attitude is what is wrong with this world. People are getting lazier and more selfish by the minute.
> 
> Is it legal? yes! Is it right? NO!
> 
> Courtesy is a thing of the past gentlemen(I use that word lightly)


You summed it up here. Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## maxwebb (Jun 24, 2008)

Perchy 101. Dude, its not rockey science. The signs say Car/Trailer parking only. They have car parking only. Its the shorter parking spots. Its not first come, first serve. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big_Rob (May 24, 2011)

i have to agree with bassnpro1 the age of commin courtesy is gone it really makes me angry when your waiting in line to launch and some dumb [email protected]#*&% drives around everyone to bring his rig in, because he thinks if he is ready to get out he shouldnt have to wait like everyone else, to all of the ppl out there that are like that, they shoud pray to god and thank him for giving me children, because before i had children i would have gotten out of my vehicle and beat the snott out of them their truck and anyone else who wanted to put their 2cents worth in also,,,,lol


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

we "precious trailer" pullers should start parking across 8 car spots. those spots are not about convenience or about being closer, they are extra long because we cant fit into the smaller spots. its completely stupid for someone to park a car in the boat section, all they are doing is causing problems for no other purpose other then to be an a-hole. its like the same a-holes that park in handicapped spots, or the same a-holes that park crooked or the same a-holes that double park, the same a-holes that fish off the ramp docks, the same a-holes that stake out a spot in a canal on one side and cast 4 rods to the other side and then get pissed when a boat has to pass through and the same a-holes that fish from the top of a bridge even though boats navigate through. its a self serving "i dont care about rules, laws, courtesy or anything else other then whether its convenient for me" attitude.

if the boat spots were 1/4 mile away from the ramp, you would still see boat guys using the right spots, why? because its our only option, get over yourselves, walking 50 more yards isnt that hard and sometimes the car spots are actually closer to the water and it still happens. 

i dont get that whole attitude deal.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

WOW is it really ice fishing season already??

After reading these threads I am so glad I don't fish reservoirs in the summer anymore.

Good luck, I hope it gets better out there but if you're waiting for manners and courtesy I wouldn't recommend holding your breath.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

mushroomman said:


> Good luck, I hope it gets better out there but if you're waiting for manners and courtesy I wouldn't recommend holding your breath.


True! 
As far as rude behavior being new. I remember my father and his generation talking about it when I was just a tadpole. It's America, it's always going to be this way. That's what happens with freedom, some abuse it!


----------

